# full flaked paint jobs



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

especialy using sparkle efx from DETONATER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*Complements of Chino's Dreamwork Customs.. *
Dreamwork Customs,Oct 18 2010, 07:47 PM~18847105]


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pi4short,Jun 30 2010, 08:07 PM~17931751]








the flake pops alot better in the sunlight...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

pi4short,Jul 9 2010, 11:53 AM~18003434] *Jumbo Flake*


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SkysDaLimit,Aug 12 2010, 10:23 PM~18299228]


























*2 lbs of .040 jumbo, 3 gallons of clear, and 1 pattern top/dash/package tray. More pics when it's done!!*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

not a car but its flaked out wit da homie detonaters yellow laser flake


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

MARINATE,Aug 29 2010, 11:03 AM~18433460]
THE FLAKE JUST DANCES  THANKS HOMIE


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

danny chawps,Sep 4 2010, 01:41 PM~18487081]



























thanks for the flake detonator , half a pound of flake and two gallons of clear and this is what u get , i wish we had another gallon handy but 2 will do for now , off to lace and some red flake  ....fucking flake dances like a muuufuka :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

hot$tuff5964,Sep 18 2010, 07:45 PM~18601011]
Finally got to use my flake on a larger scale, shits the real deal. Hs5964 approved  As always, looks 10 millions times better in person.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SkysDaLimit,Sep 23 2010, 08:51 PM~18648452]


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

goin all out with the caddy, engine bay and all, post the pics later.. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Dec 19 2010, 11:12 AM~19367599
> *goin all out with the caddy, engine bay and all, post the pics later.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Love it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Flaked out top Kandy N chrome did on my 62.


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn! shit looks good!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Dec 22 2010, 05:20 PM~19395797
> *Damn! shit looks good!
> *


:yes: X 2 !


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone done one with a grass seed spreader?


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 23 2010, 11:44 PM~19408901
> *anyone done one with a grass seed spreader?
> *


Not yet,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

dam imma try that ..imma hit up DETONATER for like 50 pounds...lol :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

allready love this topic


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

to the top for some christmas flakes


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Dec 19 2010, 10:41 PM~19371793
> *Flaked out top Kandy N chrome did on my 62.
> 
> 
> ...


You always ballin homie


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks mark (detenator) 4 fulls jars of different size silver and 2 1/2 of
white on the roof


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

I am seeing in alot of these flake jobs there is a big need to use an Intercoat, and also make sure you get a good wet sand before you lay your final clears. That will enable you to get a flatter (no orange peel) affect. That is VERY important in flake. Because if you can get the flake to lay flat, and build up your clear. The flake will Sparkle. A serious flake job is almost impossible to shoot in light because of the flake


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

In all of these pictures posted are all paint jobs that are in progress and are not complete, It is very important to wet sand inbetween each coat as stated above. Intercoat clear used as a carrier is a matter of preference and works great too.


----------



## A.Retana (Feb 4, 2009)

if u need clear we got it ppg 2010 with hardner for 150. ralph 562 556 7507 .


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 26 2010, 12:10 PM~19422694
> *In all of these pictures posted are all paint jobs that are in progress and are not complete, It is very important to wet sand inbetween each coat as stated above. Intercoat clear used as a carrier is a matter of preference and works great too.
> *


Yes, that is VERY important.


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

lets see some more...where are they.. :biggrin: ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

ttt


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## DROPTOP64 (Dec 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Dec 19 2010, 11:42 AM~19367427
> *SkysDaLimit,Aug 12 2010, 10:23 PM~18299228]
> 
> 
> ...


IS THIS CURLYS WORK :worship:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP64_@Jan 10 2011, 04:19 PM~19558759
> *IS THIS CURLYS WORK :worship:
> *


Yes sir... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

WOW...thats sik!


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Cant wait to get my done...


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

PICTURES ARE CRAPPY, BUT THIS CADDY IS BLINGED THE F OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

It has been posted alot, but here is my 66


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 8 2011, 07:29 PM~19821779
> *It has been posted alot, but here is my 66
> 
> 
> ...



NIIICE... LOVE THE COLOR... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 8 2011, 08:47 PM~19823289
> *NIIICE... LOVE THE COLOR... :biggrin:
> *


Yes mam I agree 100% Very Nice Bigdirty! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Feb 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19778492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NIIICE!!! LOVE THE FINGERPRINTING, I KNOW THAT TOOK A GOOD MIN... :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dreamwork Customs_@Feb 9 2011, 11:06 AM~19826601
> *NIIICE!!! LOVE THE FINGERPRINTING, I KNOW THAT TOOK A GOOD MIN... :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: hell yea :cheesy:


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-ROW_@Feb 9 2011, 05:46 PM~19830103
> *:happysad: hell yea  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

beautiful flicks !


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 8 2011, 08:29 PM~19821779
> *It has been posted alot, but here is my 66
> 
> 
> ...


PICS DO THIS CAR NO JUSTICE!!! NEED TO SEE IN IT PERSON!!!


----------



## ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~ (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~DOLLAZ & DICE ~_@Feb 10 2011, 11:55 AM~19836435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1942aerosedan (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's my old flake job sorry for the crappy pic its scanned from a picture


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE+Feb 10 2011, 06:07 AM~19834410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT BABY LOOKS G DOUBLE O D GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

ttt for flakes


----------



## Dreamwork Customs (Jun 13, 2008)

HERE GO THESE PICS FOR YOU GUYS AND GALS, STILL NOT DONE OR CLEARED SO TRY TO PICTURE THIS ONE WET??? :wow: :wow:


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

:worship: needs more flake lol :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=DETONATER;13575382]6ix5iveIMP,Feb 13 2011, 06:41 PM~19861177]
Joe does it again. It will be at Lambersons for pinstriping and rolling with Traffic. Get down Joe you outdid yourself


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

=SA ROLLERZ;14038362]


----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)

:wow: sparkle so good makes you wanna slap your momma!!


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

damn mad props to everyone the patterns flakes are all super clean nice work n keep it up .:worship::thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

I was wondering if I went with a brandywine kandy over a galaxy or charcoal grey if I should use either:

-gold flake
-or-
-apple red/fire red flake
-or-
-silver or chrome flake

Anyone have pics of any of these combinations?

I've never used flake before.... you mix flake into the basecoat or the candy coat?


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> I was wondering if I went with a brandywine kandy over a galaxy or charcoal grey if I should use either:
> 
> -gold flake
> -or-
> ...


 i would use gold.. and in an intercoat clear like sg100-150 or something like it then kandy ontop ..its going to be a darker deeper color anyway since you have the darker base..if you use a dark flake they wont pop as much


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

my caddy flaked out by me and sic713. patterns by sic713 

2lbs of western blue


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> my caddy flaked out by me and sic713. patterns by sic713
> 
> 2lbs of western blue



*LOOKS NICE... GOT A PIC FROM FURTHER AWAY IN THE SUNLIGHT  AND WHAT COLOR BASE DID YOU SHOOT?*


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *LOOKS NICE... GOT A PIC FROM FURTHER AWAY IN THE SUNLIGHT  AND WHAT COLOR BASE DID YOU SHOOT?*


no not yet. i used a bmw blue base that has no metalic at all. just a solid blue. i cant remeber the code though.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice!!!


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1pos-gRMzFE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

when you guys pattern w flake when you go to spray the clear how do you keep the flake from running or do you mask and clear after each section


----------

